# تصمميم وتركيب التكييف المركزى مشروع جامعه الامارات



## hady haggag (3 فبراير 2011)

بعد الانتهاء من التصميم المعماري والإنشائي للمشروع المراد تكييفة يتم البدء في تصميم التكييف وتكون أول مرحلة واهم مرحلة من مراحل التصميم هي حساب الأحمال الحرارية للمشروع ويفضل حساب تلك الأحمال في استخدام برامج الكمبيوتر منها علي سبيل المثال (Hap 2.40, Block load). وبعد أن يتم حساب الأحمال الحرارية يتم تحديد حجم المكائن المطلوبة للمبني.
وعند الانتهاء من حساب الأحمال الحرارية وتحديد حجم المكائن المطلوبة للمبني يتم البدء في تصميم مجاري الهواء (Duct ) حيث يعتمد حجم تلك المجاري علي كمية المساحة المراد تبريدها ويجب التأكد من تصميم مجاري الهواء بالشكل المناسب. ويلاحظ وجود مباني تعاني من مشكلة صوت مرتفع في مجاري الهواء (Duct ) وكذلك سوء في توزيع التبريد حيث تجد اختلافا في درجات الحرارة في المبني الواحد ويرجع السبب في ذلك إلى سوء التصميم وعدم توزيع الهواء في مجاري (Duct ) بالشكل المناسب.
وبعد الانتهاء من تصميم مخططات التكييف يجب مطابقتها مع المخططات الأخرى كمخططات المدني والكهرباء لضمات عدم تعارض هذه المخططات وحتى يتم إنجاز المشروع في احسن صورة. 


تاليف: المهندس هادى حجاج

2- مرحلة التنفيذ :

أ- مرحلة اعتماد المواد:

أول خطوه واهم خطوه في مراحل التنفيذ هي مرحلة اعتماد المواد فيجب معرفة مواصفات المواد المستخدمة في التركيبات قبل الاتفاق مع أي شركة لتنفيذ التركيبات لان أسعار هذه الشركات تعتمد علي مواصفات هذه المواد فكثيرا ما نجد إعلانات تكون رخيصة نسبية لشركات التكييف ولاكن عند السؤال في مواصفات المواد تجدها أسوء المواد وبالتالي نجد أن أسعارها رخيصا نسبيا مقارنة مع السوق. ويعتقد كثير من الناس عند تنفيذ أعمال التكييف بمواد رخيصة نسبيا انهم يقومون بتوفير المال ولاكنهم يجهلون أن بهذه الطريقة سوف يقومون بصرف أضعاف المبالغ التي تم توفيرها عن طريق الصيانة المستمرة للتكييف وكذلك نتيجة للصرف الحاد للكهرباء ووجد أن لو تم تركيب تكييف باستخدام في مواصفات عالية وبالتالي بمبالغ اكبر من استخدام المواصفات العادية سيكون المستفيد الأول هو صاحب المشروع لأنهم سيوفر أعمال الصيانة والكلفة التشغيليه (Operating Cost). 

وسنتطرق لمواصفات بعض المواد المستخدمه في اعمال التكييف:
العوازل: هناك 3 أنواع من العوازل المستخدمة في أعمال التكييف (العازل الداخلي والعازل الخارجي وعازل الصوت). فيجب أن يكون العازل الداخلي المستخدم لتغطية الدكت في الأماكن غير المكيفة وغير المعرضة للشمس بسماكة 1 أنش وبكثافة 24 كجم ويكون العازل الخارجي المستخدم في تغطية المناطق المعرضة للشمس بسماكة 2 أنش وبكثافة 48 كجم ويكون عازل الصوت المستخدم في داخل الدكت بسماكة 1 أنش وبكثافة 24 كجم ويكون يمتد من ماكينة التكييف إلى داخل المبني بمسافة 3الي 6 متر.
مجاري الهواء (Duct ) : هناك مواد كثيرة تستخدم في صناعة مجاري الهواء ولاكن افضل نوع هو النيبون استيل الياباني.
موزعات الهواء ( Grill Diffusers ): ما يجب الحرص عليه في موزعات الهواء هو وجود الدابر وهو مفتاح للتحكم في كمية الهواء.
الكلادينج : وهو المعدن الذي سيتم تغطية الأجزاء الخارجة من المكينه والداخلة في المبني ويستحسن أن يكون بسمك .4 إلى .6 مم.
التأكد من جودة نوعية صناديق الخشب المستخدمة في بفتحات مجاري الهواء كما هي مصممة بالمخطط.

التأكد من نوعية القماش المستخدم بين الماكينة والدكت الداخل للمبني حيث يتم وضع هذا لقماش ليقلل من انتقال الاهتزازات بين الماكينة والدكت.

ب- مرحلة التركيبات:

1- بعد أن يتم الانتهاء من تصنيع مجاري الهواء طبقا للأبعاد الموجودة بالمخططات التنفيذية وبالتنسيق مع الأعمال الأخرى ( الإنشائي , والمعماري , الكهرباء , الصحي , الحريق ) يتم تثبيت صناديق الإطارات الخشبية بعد دهنها بمادة عازلة للرطوبة في الأماكن المحددة بالمخططات. ويجب أن تكون الإطارات الخشبية من خشب جيد ونظيف ومن النوع الذي يسمح بتركيب وفك البراغي به بسهوله.وعند الانتهاء من صب الخرسانة المسلحة وبعد فك خشب الخرسانة يكون المشروع جاهزاً لتركيب مجاري الهواء ( Duct ).

2- يتم تعليق القطع المصنعة لمجاري الهواء علي حمالات مصنوعة من زوايا حديدية مدهونة بمادة مانعة للصدأ ويراعي فيها السماكة والنوعية والمسافات البينية بين الحمالات.

3- بعد الانتهاء من تحميل مجاري الهواء علي الحملات يتم ربط بينهما عن طريق رابط وتسمي هذه الطريقة بعملية الجمع. وهناك طريقتين في للجمع هما :
• طريقة البوكت جوينت.(POCKET JOINT)
• طريقة اليو اس.(U S JOINT)
وتستخدم الطريقة الأولى إذا كانت الأحجام المستخدمة في عملية جمع مجاري الهواء أحجام كبيره والطريقة الثانية إذا كانت الأحجام المستخدمة صغيرة.

4- بعد الانتهاء من جمع مجاري الهواء يتم احكام قطع الصاج مع بعضها بوضع معجون حديد علي اماكن الربط بين العلب لكي لا يكون هناك تسرب للهواء من مجاري الهواء.

5- وبعد الانتهاء من جميع المراحل السابقة يتم وضع العازل الحراري حول مجاري الهواء وذلك بتثبيته بدهان مجاري الهواء بمادة لاصقه ثم يلف العازل الحراري حول مجاري الهواء ويتم وضع زوايا الصاج في أركان مجاري الهواء فوق العازل الحراري لحمايته عند لفه بالسلك المجلفن وتختلف سماكة هذا العازل وكثافته باختلاف طبيعة استخدام المبني.

6- يتم تغطية مجاري الهواء الخارجة مني المبني بنوعية مختلفة من العازل حيت تكون الكثافة والسماكة اكبر من نوعية العازل المستخدمة في داخل المبني نظرا لتعرضة إلى أشعة الشمس والظروف المناخية. وينصح باستخدام عازل بكثافة 48 كجم وبسمك 2 أنش.

7- عند تركيب السقف الزائف تترك أماكن لمداخل ومخارج الهواء بالسقف الزائف وبعد ذلك يتم تركيب مدخل مداخل ومخارج الهواء بالأماكن التي تم تركها بالسقف الزائف وتثبت مع فتحات مداخل ومخارج الهواء لمجاري الصاج. وبالنسبة للاماكن التي لا يوجد بها سقف زائف يتم تركيب مداخل ومخارج الهواء علي الحوائط عن طريق تثبيتها بالإطارات الخشبية المخصصة لهذا الغرض.

8- بعد أن يتم الانتهاء من أعمال العازل لمجاري الهواء الخارجة من المبني والمتصلة بماكينة التكييف يتم تغطيتها للحماية. وهناك طريقتين للتغطية:
• التغطية بواسطة الأسمنت.
• التغطية بواسطة ألواح الألمنيوم.

9- وعند وضع الماكينات علي القواعد علي الأسطح يتم وضع عازل بين ماكينة الكتييف والقاعدة المحمولة عليها لمنع انتقال الاهتزازات إلى الأرضيات المتصل بالقاعدة وينصح باستخدام عازل بسماكة 2 أنش.

10- وبعد ربط مجاري الهواء الخارجة من المبني بماكينة التكييف بواسطة نوعية خاصة من القماش لكي يتم عزل الاهتزازات الخارجة من بماكينة وعدم انتقالها إلى مجاري الهواء ويتم تركيب مرشح الهواء النفي (FILTER) في مكان سواء كان في مجاري الهواء أو في الماكينة.

11- يتم في بعض مجاري الهواء تركيب السخان الكهربائي للهواء (DUCT HEATERS) داخل مجاري الهواء علي السطح للتدفئة في فصل الشتاء.

12- يجب أن يتم توصيل الكهرباء الداخلة إلى ماكينة التكييف بوصلات خاصة تكون علي شكل بايب مرن لكي يمتص الاهتزازات الصادرة مع الماكينة. ويتم توصيل بايبات تصريف الماء إلى الماكينة عن طريق هوز بين الماكينة وبايب الصرف لمنع انتقال اهتزازات الماكينة إلى البايب. 

13- ويتم عند الانتهاء من جميع أعمال تركيب التكييف يتم تركيب مفتاح تشغل التكييف (THERMOSTAT) إن الموضع الصحيح لمنظم الحرارة الذي يزيد من فاعلية التكيـيف هو أن يكون بعيداً عن مخارج الهواء وقريبا من فتحات الراجع ( Return Air Diffuser) ويراعي ضبط التكييف علي الدرجة المطلوبة ويكون عند ابعد مدخل هواء من الماكينة أن أمكن وان يكون ارتفاعها 150 سم عن الأرض (مكان النظر). 

14- وأخيرا ذلك يتم تجهيز ماكينات التكييف بعد تشغيلها لاختبارات الفحص ويكون فحص التبريد في الفترة من 30 مايو إلى 15 سبتمبر وفحص التسخين في الفترة من أول ديسمبر حتى 15 فبراير.


يارب التوفيق 
وادعوا الله ان يعفوا عنا 
وبيارك لنا فى مصرنا 
ويسلامها ممافيها 
ويجعلها سلامه وامانا
مصرى 
مهندس هادى حجاج


----------



## snow man (4 فبراير 2011)

well done,& thanks


----------



## pora (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمد سلامة حسن ابو (26 فبراير 2011)

سلام الله عليكم يا اخوانى 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مشاركاتكم الجيدة ولكن اطلب منكم ان تمدونى بكتاب شامل وكامل عن تصميم تكييف مركزى من الاف الى الياء


----------



## الدكة (26 فبراير 2011)

للتذكير : هل يلزم قبل عزل الديكت أن يتم عمل الاختبارات (الدخان)اللازمة لكشف التسريبات ؟؟؟؟


----------



## وائل البرعى (28 فبراير 2011)

العنوان غير المضمون وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه الخطوات القيمة والرائعة


----------



## hady haggag (31 مارس 2011)

*معلومات جيده عن برج خليفه اعلى برج فى العالم دبى*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاه والسلم على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ام بعد 
هذه معلومات جيده وصور عن برج خليفه فى دبى اعلى برج فى العالم 
نظام التكييف وكذلك المصاعد ةعدد الطوابق مع الصور 
مع تحيات 
مهندس عبد الهادى حجاج 
الامارات العين


----------



## ziadzh (1 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر لكم


----------



## محمد البحطيطى (1 أبريل 2011)

*الف شكر لكم*


----------



## الهندسية (2 أبريل 2011)

الاخ المهندس هادي.. مشكور على هذه الجهود الرائعة


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (8 أبريل 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zaeim84 (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووور


----------



## مصطفى لؤي (22 يوليو 2011)

*شكرأعلى*

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات بارك الله فيكم
انا محتاج الى مقاطع فيديو توضح كيف يعمل المكيف :12:


----------



## ياسر حسن (7 سبتمبر 2011)

Thankssssssssssssssssssss alot


----------



## subzero1 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز شكراً على الموضوع لكن فين التصميم والتنفيذ كنت امل ان اجد مشروع متكامل لكن هذه خطوط عريضه على ماعتقد ان معظم المهندسين فى المنتدى على دراية بها ---مرة اخرى شكراً لك على كل حال


----------



## hussein777 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الى الاخ الذي يطاب معلومات عن المكيف حددها وان شاءالله احاول ابعثها لك


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا*


----------



## thaeribrahem (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يا استاذ


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (9 سبتمبر 2011)

برجاء اعادة رفع الملف من جديد


----------



## amr fathy (10 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سميرالموصلي (10 مايو 2012)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## nofal (10 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## kokohamo2003 (13 مايو 2012)

*شكرا ع مجهودك*


----------



## حيدراكرم (13 مايو 2012)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 مايو 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير .. كلام جميل


----------



## boughandora (25 مايو 2012)

شكرا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## سماح_محمد (25 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

